# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  WABBA Πρωτάθλημα 1991

## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*WABBA Μιστερ Ελλας 1991* 

*Κατηγορια 90+* , μια κατηγορια με πολλους αθλητες που με δυσκολια χωρουσαν στην σκηνη.  
Δεν ηταν ομως μονο πολλοι αλλα και πολυ καλοι ,ετσι δυστυχως ηταν επομενο αρκετοι αθλητες με πολυ καλο επιπεδο να μεινουν εκτος εξαδος λογω υψηλου ανταγωνισμου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρήστο σε ευχαριστούμε για το φοβερό βίντεο !

Βαζω και την κατάταξη:

1. Ασημομύτης
2. Κοπαρίδης
3.Κεχαγιάς
4.Παπαδάκης
5.Καρυδας
6.Σπυρόπουλος.
Φοβερή κατηγορία :03. Clap:

----------


## Tiridus

Εδώ είναι η πραγματική και πατριωτική έμπνευση!! Τρομεροί αθλητές!! 

Καταπληκτικό και σπάνιο υλικό, φοβερή δουλειά, τα συγχαρητήριά μου στον uploader!!  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## vaggan

αλλα χρονια αλλες εποχες..τι να λεμε :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: απλα νοσταλγια μπραβο χρησταρα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μια κ μου ζητησε ενας αγνωστος φιλος να του βαλω ενα βιντεο απο τον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα κ κατηγορια μια κ συμετειχε κ ηθελε ενα ενθυμιο ,ας το δουμε κ εδω.

*Τζουνιορ 1η κλαση wabba Μρ. Ελλας 1991.*

----------


## madlen

Χρηστο , σε ευχαριστω για το "δωρο" που μου εκανες..... Πρωι , πρωι με γυρισες 23 χρονια πισω οταν διαγωνιζοταν ο αντρας μου!!!!
Ναι απο τοτε ειμαστε μαζι !!!Παντα διπλα του σε ολα!!!!1ος ποζερ-τυρκουαζ μαγιο 3η θέση!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ χαιρομαι Madlen που σου ''ξυπνησα'' παλιες ομορφες αναμνησεις ,κ απ οτι βλεπω ο αντρας σου αγωνιστηκε με ενθουσιασμο κ πραγματικα χαρηκε τον αγωνα.
Να εισαι καλα για να τον στηριζεις παντα. :02. Welcome:

----------


## dimitris kavalos

Μετά από πολλή προσπάθεια, αλίευσα ένα σπάνιο βίντεο από το Mister Hellas 1991.
Έπαθα μεγάλη πλάκα βλέποντας πόσα άτομα ήταν σε κάθε κατηγορία. Τσιβίλης, Ασυμομύτης, Κεχαγίας και ένα σωρό φοβεροί αθλητές που δέν θυμάμαι το όνομα τους.
Το βίντεο είναι ερασιτεχνικό και είναι από τα προκριματικά. Σας το παραδίδω UNCUT. με όλα τα προβλήματα και της ατέλειες των προκριματικών, (καθυστέρηση μουσικής, κ.λ.π)  Έκανα ότι καλύτερο μπόρεσα για την ποιότητα εικόνας. 
Απολαύστε!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματικα σπανιο βιντεο απο τους προκριματικους κ για μενα εχει μεγαλυτερη αξια μια κ ειδα μεσα κ τον εαυτο μου :01. Wink: .
Ηταν ενας απο τους πολυ καλους αγωνες κ μεσα σε ολα, μου εχει μεινει η κατηγορια +90 που οι αθλητες εβγαιναν,εβγαιναν κ τελειωμο δεν ειχαν! Κ το επιπεδο στα υψη!
Ευχαριστουμε Δημητρη για αλλη μια φορα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ας προσθεσω κ την κατηγορια μου -80 η-85 δεν θυμαμαι με 1ο τον ανυπερβλητο Παναγιωτη Τσιβιλη.

----------


## dimitris kavalos

Χρήστο, χάρηκα που βρέθηκες στο βίντεο. Πρέπει να είναι η κατηγορία -85 kg. Πράγματι πολλές συμμετοχές. πασίγνωστα ονόματα και φοβερό επίπεδο. Στήν βαρία κατηγορία διέκρινα και τον Δαυΐδ Μπαλάσσα και τον Νίκο Τσουνάκη. 
Θα κάνω ενά pause στο 30' 37". Τέσσερις φοβεροί αθλητές: Μπουντούλης, Ανστασόπουλος, Δαλιάνης, Καπετανάκης, 
Αυτή όμως πιστεύω είναι η καλύτερη πόζα του Γιώργου. Οι αθλητές στίς -75kg και -85kg, έχουν συνήθως την καλύτερη γράμμωση.

----------


## vaggan

και τα τελικα της -75 με γιωργο καπετανακη φανταστικο ισως ο πιο γραμμωμενος του αγωνα :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA Πρωτάθλημα 1991 Αφιερωμα μέρος 1ο

*















*

Εδω στην κατάταξη των Πρωταθλητών, υπάρχει λάθος, καθώς Γενικός Νικητής ήταν ο Βασίλης Γρίβας, 2ος ο Τάσος Μώρος, 3ος ο Δημήτρης Ασημομύτης και 4ος ο Θοδωρής Κοσυφίδης
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA Πρωτάθλημα 1991 Αφιερωμα μέρος 2ο


*

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το παραπάνω ρεπορτάζ είναι από το περιοδικό *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* τεύχος Νο 95- Ιούλιος 1991 που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες που έπεσαν στα χέρια μου από το πρωτότυπο αρχείο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ

*Έφηβοι -75

*



*
Έφηβοι +75


*

*

Κατηγορία -95*

----------

